# Check This Album Out



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Has Been by William Shatner with Ben Folds. Seriously, just give it a listen if you haven't yet. Don't worry, he's not so much singing, but it's well written and arranged, and also very personal. If nothing else, check out the songs That's Me Trying and Familiar Love, about his daughter and wife respectively.

Seriously.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Give Up by The Postal Service is easily one of the best albums we bought last year. Checkit out if you like good music.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Kind of Blue by Miles Davis. If you have not heard of this album, or worse have not heard of Miles Davis, you need to find this album right quick. It's a fantastic piece of jazz.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

The Sky is Crying by Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble. You've never heard the guitar played until you've heard this album. The man could play two guitar parts for a song <i>at the same time</i>. It's crazy good.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Songs About Jane by Maroon 5. Cool blend of pop, funk, and rock. You've probably heard at least one or two singles on the radio, they've been a touch over played lately, but the whole album is worth hearing.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

DECKSANDDRUMSANDROCKANDROLL by Propellerheads. Drum and Base. If you like electronic music at all, then this album is pretty much sure to please. If you have seen The Matrix you've heard one of their songs. Spybreak! plays during the scene where Neo and Trinity assault the lobby of the government controlled building in their attempt to rescue Morpheus.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

By the Way is, IMO, the best album that the Red Hot Chilli Peppers have put out to date. Songs like Can't Stop, I Could Die For You, and By The Way make it pretty much a must have if you ask me. <i>Yes, I know you didn't</i>


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

The Mayor may want to contest me on this, but I think that All That You Can't Leave Behind is the best album U2 has made so far, with The Joshua Tree being a very, very close second.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

So by now you have figured out what I am doing here, but probably are wondering why. Simple: I'm bored and I like music. I thought it'd be a neat idea to point out a few good albums for you all to check out. Maybe there is something here that you haven't heard before, maybe there is something that you know about but haven't heard yet. Hopefully this'll point you in the direction of something you'll like.

If you want to post your own recommendations, go ahead, too. I am grabbig the images from Amazon.ca. Please include them if it isn't too much trouble.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Tourist by St. Germain. Modern Jazz. Worldly and interesting. Great music for reading/studying/whathaveyou.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

K.D Lang, who has an amazing voice, singing Canadian songs on this album, Hymns of the 49th Parrallel. It's a pretty good selection of tunes, and she sings them all really well.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Joyful Rebellion by K-OS is another of the best albums we bought last year. What I really like about this album is that it's hip-hop, but instead of th music itself being just a pre-recorded beat it's actualy music, made with real instruments. It's a freakin' amazing album.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

For me the best CD of the year is Green Day's "American Idiot". yes it's a very anti-American (or Bush) album, but aside from that the songs are very well composed. It really shows how much they have matured as musicians. In my opinion it is to date, the best Green Day CD yet. Check it out if you haven't already.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

PB, Haven't gotten the new RHCP album yet but bought the Propellerheads from the iTMS. 

The new Moby album sounds pretty good (being released this month - there's a free sampler on the iTMS/USA site). Currently on my shuffle: Linkin Park, Clash, Joy Division, New Order, Coldplay, Red Hot Chilli Peppers, U2 and Peter Gabriel.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

PB and Maxpower, good recommendations. got them all except Shatner and K'os. 

Miles Davis' Kind of Blue is the jazz album for people that don't listen to jazz.


----------



## Ramboman (Dec 13, 2004)

Many good recommendations Posterboy! I have been listening to that Stevey Ray tune for many years (many fond memories there). 
Although I agree that By the Way is the easiest RHCP's CD to listen to, one must give a listen to Mothers Milk and even Blood, Sugar, Sex, Magic to really appreciate this band. 
Maroon 5 has caught my attention over the radio and from the Grammy's this year. I am usually picky about CD purchases (they must have a complete CD worth listening too) and I was worried that Maroon 5 was another 5 for Fighting but I think I will finally break down and buy this CD.

Here is a pick for you:

Best CD of the 90's: Moby, Play! (Radiohead, The Bends a close second)


----------



## GreenBastard (Mar 1, 2005)

I really enjoyed alice in chains, (secretly I judged a book by a cover an never listened to them knowingly), SoundGarden, Audioslave, Velvet Revolver, The late great Nirvana, The Flies, Queen, Pink Floyd, Ozzy, Alice Cooper, Triumph, Meatloafs "bat out of hell"... The Music has to fill the room, but not loud


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

If anyone's into electronic music might want to consider picking up the latest *Chemical Brothers - Push The Button*. 
There's some great tracks.

Here's a great write up on the album at scenestars a website I frequent to find out what's new and obscure. They had a couple of mp3 tracks that you could download but they're 404 now.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

this=everything by national skyline is one of my all-time favourites.

hard to describe... rock with a bit of electronic stuff. very atmospheric. if you like u2's the unforgettable fire you will find the same melancholic guitars on this album.

can't get a larger image, sorry...


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

Anything by Pinback is worth checking out. Great band


----------



## adb_ii (Jan 10, 2005)

my favourite cd's of last year/now are Arcade Fire - Funeral, and The Stills - Logic Will Break Your Heart. and best of all...both are canadian


----------



## We'reGonnaWin (Oct 8, 2004)

adb_ii said:


> Arcade Fire - Funeral


They put on a great show when they were in Vancouver.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

I stumbled upon the <a href="http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?playlistId=39338952">Culver City Dub Collective</a> in iTMS. A truly excellent way to spend $4.95. I don't know much about dub, but this sort of thing makes me want to know more; if you've heard it and can recommend anything comparable, I'd love to know about it.

I also found my way to <a href="http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?playlistId=3446481">Wonders of the World by The Long Beach Dub All-Stars</a> based on a foggily remembered recommendation from a friend. This is a very varied and accessible record, with everything from So-Cal pop-punk to reggae to pop.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

One of my all time favourite albums. Whatever and Ever, Amen by Ben Folds Five. Fantastic music the whole way through. Kind of cool that they don't have a guitar in their band, too, just a piano, drums and stand-up bass.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Ramboman said:


> I agree that By the Way is the easiest RHCP's CD to listen to, one must give a listen to Mothers Milk and even Blood, Sugar, Sex, Magic to really appreciate this band.


Let's not forget about Californication.


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

This album made my top ten list of favourite CDs of 2004. I had this on heavy rotation on my iPod for 3 straight months.

Ambulance Ltd.

Band Biography


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

Another album that made my top ten list of favourite CDs of 2004.
These guys are playing the Commodore this Tuesday coming up...just waiting for my free tix from the record label  

The Music 

Band Biography


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

adb_ii said:


> my favourite cd's of last year/now are Arcade Fire - Funeral, and The Stills - Logic Will Break Your Heart. and best of all...both are canadian


Yes, I agree with both of these - great albums! I'm going to see Arcade Fire in April and I'm very excited! I've heard their live show is excellent.

Another good Canadian album from last year is Feist-Let It Die. I've been enjoying that one lately.


----------



## adb_ii (Jan 10, 2005)

agent4321, both the music and ambulance ltd are awesome. i've seen the music live twice...i strive to dance like the lead singer...lol. 

i like feist too, but the cd is a little mundane for my liking...although the title track is amazing. you'll probably like stars too if you like feist.

two cd's i've been listening to constantly on my ipod are two cd's that i wouldn't think i would like at all. jakalope - it dreams, and metric - old world underground. i bought both the cd's at shows i went to. i thought jakalope would be a little too "out there" for my liking, but it's amazing. katie b's voice is a beautiful thing. as for metric, i thought it would be too poppy. but being a huge fan of broken social scene, i gave it a listen. it is poppy, but it grows on you. and emily haines voice is almost as sexy as katie b's. both bands are awesome live, and the music is worth investing in...again both bands are canadian


----------



## live4ever (Jun 23, 2003)

Here's one of my favourites from last year.

http://www.kasabian.co.uk/kasabian/


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I am in love with this girl, and the album is really, really great as well: 

http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B0002XVKL8.01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg

She's playing here on Friday, and I get to meet her. Another perk of my job...
Here's hoping I don't turn into a drooling idiot...


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I got the new Jack Johnson a week before it came out, and have been playing it steady since then. It's been our best seller this past week:

http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B0007GAEVW.01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg

The single "sitting waiting wishing" is soooo good - at first I really got caught up just in the groove of it, but when I focused on the lyrics, my appreciation of the song grew tenfold. A sample:

_I sang your songs I danced your dance
I gave your friends all a chance
But putting up with them 
Wasn't worth never having you_

Noooo doubt. I have been there.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Can't grab album artwork for these two, but an advance notice to you all:

David Usher: New album out late april. Really mellow. The new single is the most hyper song on the album by far, but it is all musically very compelling. I dig it, even if I did wish he'd get angry again!

Theory of a Deadman: Don't laugh at me. This album ROCKS. It's out in late march, I believe. I got a preview copy in January, and it quickly became my favorite album. They've outgrown the Nickelback shadow and really came into their own with this disc.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

talonracer, have you heard Sarah Slean's version of the Our Lady Peace song "Julia"?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

No! Where would I find it!?


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Not entirely sure. I only know about it because Raine Maida mentioned it right before he sang her arrangement of the song when we saw them on their Clumsy tour.

I heard it once on the radio, but never realy looked for it in earnest anywhere.


----------



## däycüs mäximüs (Nov 30, 2002)

cutting my teeth on this right now. 

the mars volta is amazing.


----------



## däycüs mäximüs (Nov 30, 2002)

oh and btw, i dig sara slean too talonracer!

she used to play all the time here in hamilton if i recall correctly.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

PosterBoy said:


> Joyful Rebellion by K-OS is another of the best albums we bought last year. What I really like about this album is that it's hip-hop, but instead of th music itself being just a pre-recorded beat it's actualy music, made with real instruments. It's a freakin' amazing album.


Glad you like this record PB. Though there is some great instrumentation, there is a good portion of drum programming/loops as well. BBoy stance is one that I think of.... 

BTW, he's been shutout of a few Juno categories/was only nominated for a few... A bit of an outrage @ his label/management.

H!


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Not sure if anyone has heard of this group, but Jazzanova is one of my faves. German cats who do some progressive music, what some like to call Blacktronica. Anyhow, let alone the music - the packaging is so awesome. This record is called "In Between..."










For the advanced hip hop listener: Jay Dee. Cat out of Detroit. Highly regarded in these circles...










H!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Just got an advance copy of *Mushroom Jazz 5* by Mark Farina.

Ohhhh so good!! It's out on March 22 - check it out and lose yourself for an hour!


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Details by Frou Frou. Has a whole bunch of great tracks including "Let Go" and "Psychobabble". Unfortunetely it does not include the cover of "Holding out for a Hero" that they recorded for the Shrek 2 Soundtrack, but this album is very solid.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Ray Charles doing duets with a whle bunch of other fabulous artists, including Norah Jones, Willie Nelson, Bonnie Rait, B.B. King and Van Morrison. It's almost worth the money just for the duet of "Here We Go Again" with Norah Jones.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Happiness is ot a Fish that You Can Catch is easily Our Lady Peace's peak album. Every song is good, and they hadn't been made radio friendly by Bob Rock yet. It's the lst, and best, time that Raine Maida used his whole vocal range, and the second to last one on which he could actually sing. Seriously, his voice has gotten worse pretty much every time I've seem them live, which sucks. But this album is fantastic.

One should still listen to Clumsy and Naveed to appreciate the band in full, though.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Billy Talent's debut album. While I didn't like "Try Honesty" when they first released it, I have liked all the other songs they've released and I am pleased to say that the album is incredibly consistent. Worth checking out!


----------



## Eukaryotic (Jan 24, 2005)

I've been listening to a whole lotta Belle & Sebastian:

http://www.belleandsebastian.com/home.php


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Yeah, I hated Try Honesty when it first came out. But when I heard The Ex... oh yeah, I was diggin that!


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Talonracer, the one that <i>really</i> got me hooked was River Below


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Disturbingly enough, I'm really liking the latest from Sum 41 - Chuck.

I liked the first single "All to Blame", but the current single, "Pieces", is what sold me on the album.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Sweet. I've liked a lot of Sum 41s stuff, but I've never picked up any of their albums. I can't tell if I am missing out or not.

Meantime, I've been listening to Our Lady Peace again.



















On of my all time favourite bands. It's too bad that Bob Rock radiofied their sound for their latest album, and how Raine Maida doesn't have the same vocal range he used to.


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Awesome thread. Lots of great stuff up here. Allow me to add.

---










The Faint - Danse Macabre

Amazing album. Everyone of any musical taste can appreciate it. Unique music with awesome songwriting. One of my current favorites, and definitely the best album by The Faint.

---










Death From Above 1979 - You're a Woman, I'm a Machine

For those who like something a bit harder, check this duo out. The whole thing is composed with only drums and a bass guitar. Some catchy riffs on here for sure.

---










30 Seconds to Mars - 30 Seconds to Mars

This is Jared Leto's band. It's pretty cool, although I think they took the space theme a bit too far with the lyrics. Haven't heard any more from them lately.

---










A Perfect Circle - Mer de Noms










A Perfect Circle - Thirteenth Step

One of my favourite vocalists, Maynard James Keenan. I prefer APC over Tool I think due to the more chances Maynard has to exercise his vocal gymnastics. Great stuff.

Also, check out










A Perfect Circle - Emotive

If only to hear his cover of Lennon's Imagine. And Marvin Gaye's What's Going On? 

---

Alright, that should hold you for a while.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Almost forgot about this thread I started!

Waka, I agree about Maynard with Tool vs. Maynard with APC. APC puts out much more interesting and listenable music. That said, I am not so fond of their cover album. Not sure why yet. I will need to give it a few more listens before I make any kind of final judgement on it.

To carry on the thread, I am going to recommend that everyone check out a band called Zero7. They've got two great albums out:

"Simple Things"










And "When it Falls"










Personally I prefer the former (which is older) but they are both chock full of good music. It's great stuff to have on in the background while reading/studying/writing/whatever.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Underdogs and Beautiful Midnight. If you ask me, these are Matthew Good's two best albums (with or without the band). They are loaded with great tunes for driving to or walking to or partying to or, you know, whatever.

If you can find it, there is an import version of Beautiful Midnight that was released in the US that has a couple of their better older songs on it, too. Here is it on Amazon.ca

There is also Matt Good's solo stuff to consider. I like his first effort quite a bit:










Avalanche is good start to finish, and features such great tracks as "In A World Called Catastrophe", "Weapon" and "21st Century Living."


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Eminem third album, "The Eminem Show." Obviously, it's rap and therefore not for everyone, but it has a lot of good songs on it not the least of which are "White America" and "Sing for the Moment."

Of course, being a rap album it suffers from it's share of short and stupid skits, too, but they aren't enough to stop me from listening to the rest of the album (plus, once it's in iTunes you can either delete or deactivate the skits).


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

More music that isn't for everyone, but is good none the less:










Nine Inch Nails "The Fragile" is a two disc album that is fantastic basically from start to finish, with a few minor hitches along the way. Those hitches aren't so much <i>bad</i> songs though, they are more songs that seem (or seemed at the time) out of place where they are on the album.

On a related aside, NIN put on one of the best concerts I have been to, ever when they played GM Place on the tour supporting The Fragile.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

http://www.hrmrecords.com/toddkerns/images/gotime_cd.jpg

Todd Kerns - Go Time!

SUCH a good album... my favorite track is "It's not you it's me"

Sample clips available online as well....
http://www.hrmrecords.com/toddkerns/music.html

I got to meet Todd and hung out with him backstage for over an hour a few months ago - TOTALLY nice guy, very cool.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Wow, I didn't even realize that Todd Kerns was still around. Cool!


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

I was listening to this album yesterday during my commute (great driving music) and thought of this thread for some reason. Anyways, if you haven't heard of them definitely check them out. 

There from Australia and are described as a 21st century AC/DC.

SpiderBait 

Band Biography 

Take a listen: MP3s


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Posterboy, thanks for the heads up on Zero7. Checking them out. Also, I agree on NIN. Still waiting for the Tapeworm project to be completed, if ever. No, I will not say that it is never happening. It will. Trent was actually quite upset that Maynard released one of their songs on Emotive. 

Have you heard Rev 22-20 by Maynard and Danny Lohner? Check it out, it's on the Underworld soundtrack.

In the mean time, let me also recommend The Postal Service's 'Give Up'. Awesome, mellowish stuff. Again, great lyrics. Good as background music, but the first few times it will draw your attention to listen to the words. Great stuff.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Yeah, the Postal Service makes good music. If you like them, chances are you'll like Death Cab For Cutie, too. Same vocalist/lyricist in both groups.










Transatlanticism has a lot of god tracks on it, including "Transatlanticism" which was featured in a Olympic TV ad this past Olympics. It's good stuff.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

On the alternative end, I'd give a thumbs up to:

Arcade Fire - Funeral ("Neighborhood #3")
Beck - Guero ("Girl", "E-Pro")
Modest Mouse - Good News for People Who Love Bad News (Addicted to "The Good Times Are Killing Me")


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

PB, I'd argue your claims about Matt Good. I've always been fondest of Last of the Ghetto Astronauts. Underdogs is an amazing album as well, though.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

talonracer, I like Last of the Ghetto Astronauts, but Underdogs and Beautiful Midnight are far more consistent albums, and a lot less rough around the edges. 

That's just my opinion, though.

I've been meaning to pick up Modest Mouse, is it really worth it?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

The new Modest Mouse is a great album. I finally got it two weeks ago, but haven't been able to listen to it much because I'm grooving on the advance copy of David Usher's new album.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Staying in today and working on a drawing. Got the go-ahead from my boss to use my Epson 7600 to create some prints to adorn the walls of my new office. This printer is simply stunning - can go up to 2' wide and 150' long.

So, I'm going through my CD collection while I draw. Currently listening to a classic from the 90s - Mollies Revenge.

http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B000002JBX.01.MZZZZZZZ.jpg

I'd forgotten about this band until I somehow they came up in a conversation last week. Highly recommended. The big single was track #3- Humble.


----------



## RatsOnMacAttack (Mar 5, 2005)

I recommend:

Explosions in the sky - spacey, instrumental guitar stuff (they did the soundtrack to Friday Night Lights)

DNTEL - the "other" half of the Postal Service

Choke - Slow Fade, or How I Learned to Question Infinity (just picked it up, alot less technical than their older stuff)

Stars - Set yourself on fire (just nice music)


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

The new Garbage album is soso sweet. 

Shirley Manson makes me allllll atingly.

http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B0007Y8A06.01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

keep on pushing by the black seeds:










my brother gave me this album for my birthday. it's classified as reggae but it's sort of a cross between that, ska, and dub. great driving music for summer. mellow and very listenable. 

i would recommend this album to just about everyone.


----------



## coyote (Jul 7, 2002)

Modest Mouse "Good News for People How Like Bad News" is an excellent album. Remind's me a bit of Violent Femmes.

I just picked up Oasis Masterplan. It's a collection of B-sides and most of the tracks are as good as any of their A-Side releases. 

A great bluesy guitar album is Chris Whitely's 1991 release, "Living with the Law". Solid throughout. 

For U2 fans, check out Daniel Lanois "For the Beauty of Wynonna" from 1993. He's produced many of U2's and some Peter Gabriel works. He's from Hamilton. He's also on Robbie Robertson's self title album (along with U2) and Peter Gabriel's "Us".


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I picked up Modest Mouse the other day, and Moby's new album too. Modest Mouse is pretty good stuff, but given the rave reviews I've heard from friends I must say I am a bit underwhelmed. It's good, just not as good as I was expecting.

I haven't had a chance to even unwrap the new Moby yet.


----------



## PeterBarron (Sep 21, 2004)

Support some more Canadian's bands:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...104-2727818-8347161?v=glance&s=music&n=507846
Once everyone gets bored of The Arcade Fire and The Stars, Black Mountain is sure to step up to the plate.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Black Mountain is good stuff. One of the band members day job happens to be my day job, too.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

I just bought The Stars-Set Yourself on Fire and Beck-Mutations. Neither album has changed my life yet, but I am enjoying them both. I also recently bought Brian Wilson-Smile but haven't managed to get too into it yet...I guess I'm saving it for the right moment.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Well, I just got back from the Collective Soul concert, and I got to meet the band, so I've nothing but good things to say about them. AWESOME show!!

Also, the new Audioslave (in stores this Tuesday) is super happy good fun times great. It's rocknroll, baby!!


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Dammit, I still need to buy the <em>first</em> Audioslave album.


----------



## Ena (Feb 7, 2005)

Have to recommend 'Talking Timbuktu' with Ali Farka Toure and Ry Cooder.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

The new album from former Big Sugar frontman Gordie Johnson is REALLY good.

The band is called Grady, album is Y. U. so shady?

Just a simple, straight-forward southern-rock album. Awesome guitar work.


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

At the moment I am diggin' the new Dave Matthews Band: Stand Up. If you're a DMB fan I think you will like the album it took me a few listens to get into it but it is very good.


----------



## däycüs mäximüs (Nov 30, 2002)

ugh, really? i'm a dmb fan too (saw them in TO a while back) and i was really disappointed with the new album.

nonetheless, i'm gonna give it another shot, only because ehmac told me so.


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

*NEW Coldplay X&Y*










Well I got my grubby hands on an advanced copy of the NEW Coldplay album X&Y. 

I must say that I'm impressed. 

It has a gloomy/dark feel overall, more than their previous albums but in a good way.  

If you like the new single Speed of Sound that was released a few weeks ago then you will most likely dig the new album. I myself didn't like the single when I first heard it, it sounded too produced and like something you might here in a car commercial but it has since grown on me.

If I was to compare it to another album I would say that this is their (Pink Floyd) Dark Side of the Moon stage in their musically career.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

We have a bet running at the office as to which will do more in first week Canadian sales - System of a Down or Coldplay.

SOAD did something like 48,000 in their first week - I can't see Coldplay doing that, especially since Black Eyed Peas are out the same week as well. And Coldplay fans are too busy crying and lighting candles to rush out and buy an album first week.


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

> SOAD did something like 48,000 in their first week - I can't see Coldplay doing that, especially since Black Eyed Peas are out the same week as well. And Coldplay fans are too busy crying and lighting candles to rush out and buy an album first week.


I'll go out on a limb and predict that Coldplay will do 75,000–100,000 in sales in Canadian sales in the first week


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

1) Agent - you're drunk.

2) I just got the new Black Eyed Peas. It's vurrrrry good.


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

talonracer said:


> 1) Agent - you're drunk.


I wish!

What I've seen and heard of the new Black Eyed Peas not my cup of tea...too much bubble gum *yawn*


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Of the choices, I'd buy the Coldplay album. 

Black Eyed Peas are beyond me, and SOAD are barely tollerable... 
(Before someone calls me Grandpa, I swear, I'm only 28!)

If one british act, Def Leppard can sell 12,000 for a double CD offering only one new song, I have absolutely no doubt that Coldplay can at least sell 45,000 for a new, highly anticipated album.

I have very little belief that those buying Black Eyed Peas will buy a Coldplay album and vice versa.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

TalonRacer, what ever happened to talent? 
Black Eyed Peas latest album is their weakest yet.
System of a Down was their best.
Coldplay?


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

jicon said:


> I have very little belief that those buying Black Eyed Peas will buy a Coldplay album and vice versa.


I'll more than likely end up with both. In fact, when I make my next run to the record store (probably on or about June 7th) I'll likely buy Coldplay, Black Eyed Peas and System of a Down.

On another note, we recently picked up the Killers album "Hot Fuss." It's actually quite good. So is the Perishers album "Let There Be Morning." I also picked up a copy of Johnny Cash's "American IV: The Man Comes Around," which is easily one of the best albums I've heard all year.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm with you on The Killers PB. It harkens back to my mod/new wave 80's days very nicely. 

As for the Coldplay, BEP, SOAD debate. I'd go with the Coldplay and SOAD album long before the peas. The BEP's have some catchy, poppy tunes, but not enough to make me buy and album. Coldplay's live and bootleg stuff is much more enjoyable than their ablums which were both very much alike.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Yeah, after several listens the new BEP is definitely not as strong as Elephunk. Still, some very good tunes on there (don't phunk with my heart, don't lie, and the collaborations with jack johnson and the one with james brown), but I do find myself skipping some songs.

The new oasis is disappointing. Still blasting out the new audioslave regularly.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

agent4321 said:


> I'll go out on a limb and predict that Coldplay will do 75,000–100,000 in sales in Canadian sales in the first week


I agree. This album is being hyped a lot, plus they cracked a whole new market when Gwyneth and Apple came into the picture. I think this album will be huge. Of all the albums mentioned here in the last few days, this is the only one I *might* consider buying, although I have yet to buy one of their albums.

Someone was trying to compare X and Y to OK Computer, but I can't see it ever reaching the musical heights that Radiohead did with that album. Maybe I'm wrong though...we'll see.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I don't know if I read the OK Computer comparison in the same place but there was a "I hate Coldplay" putdown article in the NYT on the weekend. I don't think I would make that between those two bands except superficially.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I picked up the new BEP today (among others), and so far it's good. Not sure yet if it is as good as Elephunk, but it's good none the less.

I plan on listening to Coldplay tomorrow.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I have been groovin' to Jack Johnston lately and just picked up 2 live tunes from iTunes (Live at the Kokua Festival). They came with videos and a booklet. The videos are just concert footage but they can be set to play full screen and they are surprisingly good. I can now imagine having a machine full of these videos just playing away full screen. The booklet is very good too, in PDF format. Drawbacks are the size; the videos were 40-48 Mb and the booklet about 8.


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

I concur the new Jack Johnson is an excellent album!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Okay, I gave it a listen, and the new Coldplay is actually quite good.

I don't know if I'd buy it, but it's a good album. I'm happy I got a promo copy. =]


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Hi folks,

I listen to many different genres but am partial to ambient and electronica (and variants of acid jazz, chillout, drums 'n' bass, etc...). My favourites include Moby, Chemical Brothers, Crystal Method, Fat Boy Slim, Underworld, Paul Oakenfold, Morcheeba.

What other artists would I be interested in?? Thanks!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

gmark, have you checked out the Mushroom Jazz series, or dephazz?


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Gmark, how about Fischerspooner?


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Check out any Elliot Smith albums. Fantastic.

The first three Dinosaur Jr. have been re-released. 3 of my faves of all time.

Check out this band I heard of called Eric's Trip. Lots of great stuuf.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Mrs. Furley said:


> Someone was trying to compare X and Y to OK Computer, but I can't see it ever reaching the musical heights that Radiohead did with that album. Maybe I'm wrong though...we'll see.


I don't mind Coldplay, and "A Rush of Blood to the Head" was very good, but OKC is not the kind of album that comes along every day. The chances of Coldplay coming anywhere near it with "X and Y" seem vanishingly small to me...hell, I'd be surprised if <i>Radiohead</i> ever bested it, never mind Coldplay.


----------



## theonly_bandever_ (Jun 7, 2005)

Against Me! - As The Eternal Cowboy

Pure, great, notafraidtosayanything typed music by a punk band from Gainsville, Florida.

Parental Advisory!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Carex said:


> Gmark, how about Fischerspooner?


Had a listen to them on iTunes Music Store and they are very electronic. Actually retro-sounding like Kraftwerk, OMD, New Order -ish. Not bad but not outstanding either. Thanks though.



talonracer said:


> gmark, have you checked out the Mushroom Jazz series, or dephazz?


Mushroom Jazz is awesome. Very funkadelic acid jazz. Couldn't find dephazz at iTunes.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Jamiroquai (for gmark)


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

iMatt said:


> I don't mind Coldplay, and "A Rush of Blood to the Head" was very good, but OKC is not the kind of album that comes along every day. The chances of Coldplay coming anywhere near it with "X and Y" seem vanishingly small to me...hell, I'd be surprised if <i>Radiohead</i> ever bested it, never mind Coldplay.


Well I have fairly high hopes for Radiohead's next album since it seems as though they are taking their time making it, but I agree that they probably won't ever match OK Computer. And I just don't think that Coldplay are even in the same league, although I do think they're great at what they do.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

gmark2000 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I listen to many different genres but am partial to ambient and electronica (and variants of acid jazz, chillout, drums 'n' bass, etc...). My favourites include Moby, Chemical Brothers, Crystal Method, Fat Boy Slim, Underworld, Paul Oakenfold, Morcheeba.
> 
> What other artists would I be interested in?? Thanks!


You might like Esthero...


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Mrs. Furley said:


> Well I have fairly high hopes for Radiohead's next album since it seems as though they are taking their time making it, but I agree that they probably won't ever match OK Computer. And I just don't think that Coldplay are even in the same league, although I do think they're great at what they do.


So, have you heard X&Y yet? Any opinion? (As an obvious Radiohead freak, I'm inclined to give your view more weight. )

As for Radiohead's next taking a long time...honestly after "Hail to the Thief" (which also took a while, didn't it?) I don't really have high hopes. I mean, I can think of two relatively obscure EPs that are (IMHO) better than "Thief"...(Airbag/How am I Driving and My Iron Lung), so I've been lowering my expectations and I'm certainly not waiting as eagerly as I have in the past.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

gmark, another suggestion is St. Germain


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

iMatt said:


> So, have you heard X&Y yet? Any opinion? (As an obvious Radiohead freak, I'm inclined to give your view more weight. )
> 
> As for Radiohead's next taking a long time...honestly after "Hail to the Thief" (which also took a while, didn't it?) I don't really have high hopes. I mean, I can think of two relatively obscure EPs that are (IMHO) better than "Thief"...(Airbag/How am I Driving and My Iron Lung), so I've been lowering my expectations and I'm certainly not waiting as eagerly as I have in the past.


Hail To The Thief was quite disappointing for me, although not a throw-away by any means. I think there are a few tracks on there that are quite magical (2+2=5, There There, Wolf at the Door...) but some of them make me want to rip my hair out, they irritate me so much. OK Computer is one of those albums I can listen to from beginning to end and then start all over again. I recall buying Hail To The Thief and Think Tank (Blur) at the same time and expecting Think Tank to take second place, only to find that I couldn't stop listening to it, while Hail To The Thief sat there, practically ignored.

Airbag/How Am I Driving is great, I agree.

As for X&Y, I haven't heard it yet. The first single sounds good and I do like Rush Of Blood To The Head quite a bit, but it'll be awhile before I consider buying it. I need to hear a few really good songs to convince me. Coldplay are just a little more fluffy and a little less complex than I normally like...but if I'm in the mood for that sort of thing, I'll invest.

What about you, iMatt? What are your thoughts?


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

agent4321 said:


> If I was to compare it to another album I would say that this is their (Pink Floyd) Dark Side of the Moon stage in their musically career.


Wow, now *that* is a serious recommendation, my friend! I will have to check this album out... to the iTMS I go!


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

iMatt said:


> So, have you heard X&Y yet? Any opinion? (As an obvious Radiohead freak, I'm inclined to give your view more weight. )
> 
> As for Radiohead's next taking a long time...honestly after "Hail to the Thief" (which also took a while, didn't it?) I don't really have high hopes. I mean, I can think of two relatively obscure EPs that are (IMHO) better than "Thief"...(Airbag/How am I Driving and My Iron Lung), so I've been lowering my expectations and I'm certainly not waiting as eagerly as I have in the past.


 I've heard X&Y all the way through a few times, and I have to say it's a bit disappointing. It sounds more like the album which would have come after Parachutes and before Rush--it's a lot softer, like it's Chris Martin's love songs for Gwenyth. (I got the same feeling that I did after listening to U2's follow up to the excellent All That You Can't Leave Behind). 
Coldplay is the media's new "biggest band in the world" after Radiohead, and I think they're compared more on that level than on a musical level. Rush of Blood was like The Bends in many ways--first it rocked, and second it was a breakout album (and an album in the true sense, not just singles and filler), showing that the band had more in them than a single ("Yellow" and "Creep"--yes I realize there are more singles off each album, but I'm talking public perception here). 
But where OK Computer went to new ground, X & Y seems to go to back to familiar territory. Now, it's not a bad album, but in a non-music-history sense, you can't really liken it to OK Computer. Ah, you'll know when you hear it.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Mrs. Furley said:


> What about you, iMatt? What are your thoughts?


Until now I've (perhaps unfairly) considered Coldplay kind of a Radiohead-lite, and seeing them live a couple of years ago only reinforced that impression. They were good, but not stunning. I'll leave it at that, because I know I'm already sounding like a horrible Radiohead snob.  So I'm also going to wait until I've heard it, but I do expect we'll have it around the house sooner or later, probably as an iTunes download. 

Pink Floyd has been mentioned by other posters, and I find that intriguing: favourable comparisons to "Dark Side of the Moon" won't tip me to buying. I actually like Pink Floyd up to and including "The Wall," but for my money "Wish You Were Here" is their peak achievement. It's strange, but the more I listen to the early material, the more DSOTM begins to sound like the odds-and-sods collection that it was initially. IMO it's a much better album without the context of their first few albums with Gilmour (though still excellent).


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

X & Y is Coldplay's best album in my opinion. I really like half of Hail to the Thief by Radiohead, but the only comparisons I'll make between the two, is that both bands don't sound that great live and both albums are very layered.

Greats on the new X&Y:

Square One
White Shadows
What If
Fix You
Talk
Low

Greats on Hail to the Thief:

Where I End and You Begin(I label it the corporate takeover song)
Backdrifts
There there.
Sail to the Moon
Sit Down. Stand up.
2+2 = 5


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

iMatt said:


> Until now I've (perhaps unfairly) considered Coldplay kind of a Radiohead-lite, and seeing them live a couple of years ago only reinforced that impression. They were good, but not stunning. I'll leave it at that, because I know I'm already sounding like a horrible Radiohead snob.  So I'm also going to wait until I've heard it, but I do expect we'll have it around the house sooner or later, probably as an iTunes download.
> 
> Pink Floyd has been mentioned by other posters, and I find that intriguing: favourable comparisons to "Dark Side of the Moon" won't tip me to buying. I actually like Pink Floyd up to and including "The Wall," but for my money "Wish You Were Here" is their peak achievement. It's strange, but the more I listen to the early material, the more DSOTM begins to sound like the odds-and-sods collection that it was initially. IMO it's a much better album without the context of their first few albums with Gilmour (though still excellent).


 I can't really understand the Dark Side of the Moon comparison. Like not at all.

I'm definitely a big fan of Wish You Were Here and Animals--of their epic tunes in general, I guess (like the earlier "Echoes"). I think that's what I loved so much about OK Computer, was that they weren't afraid to have a song that _ went _ somewhere, like Paranoid Android, how it has the shift in the middle. (of course "Fitter Happier" was also the first Radiohead song I ever hated--I guess they weren't afraid of that either).

The one thing I've started to notice about Dark Side is that the sound effects (especially in "Time") can be a little irritating if you're just trying to listen to music. It's the only album of theirs where that stuff bugs me, though I remember the first time I listened to Wish You Were Here all the way through, I was terrified that I messed up my dad's stereo at the end of Have a Cigar!


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

BTW, those of you who like that good old angsty, cerebral English rock ought to check out The Dears. Not plugging because they're part of the Montreal hype, and I haven't even heard all of their new album yet, but I really like what little I have heard. (The Montreal factor does have significance for me, because there's a sense of place to the music that shines through when listening to it while strolling around town.)

Here's what's available at the iTMS:http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?playListId=58199769

You have nothing to lose but $3.96...or just drop .99 on "Heathrow or Deathrow." 

jicon: I adored Radiohead's live shows. I thought they did a marvelous job with sound and performance, especially for a large outdoor venue. (Parc Jean Drapeau in Montreal, twice.) Coldplay, on the other hand, sounded fine but didn't really do anything remarkable on stage, IMO.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

iMatt said:


> jicon: I adored Radiohead's live shows. I thought they did a marvelous job with sound and performance, especially for a large outdoor venue. (Parc Jean Drapeau in Montreal, twice.) Coldplay, on the other hand, sounded fine but didn't really do anything remarkable on stage, IMO.


Sorry, Radiohead's music is very distorted and complicated in the recording, and I haven't quite hit the moment where I appreciate their live renderings yet. I'm sure a version of Fake Plastic Trees will sound sound fabulous, but their newer stuff seems to suffer.

Coldplay suffers a similar issue with complicated song structures. They might also start to sound a bit better live once they quit layering Chris' voice on their recordings. However, I'm sure he could record a mean version of "Something in the Air Tonight".


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

farfisa said:


> I can't really understand the Dark Side of the Moon comparison. Like not at all.


The track that totally reminds me of a Pink Floyd sound is in the track X&Y during the main chourus Martin sing's "You and me are floating on a tidal wave-together- you and me are drifting into outer space…" The guitar riff during that part is very Pink Floydesque.



farfisa said:


> it's a lot softer, like it's Chris Martin's love songs for Gwenyth.


I have to disagree with that statement I think it's the total opposite. If you listen to the songs and the titles of the songs (Square One, What if?, Fix You, Hardest Part) they are more about not being sure about love, life etc...


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

iMatt said:


> Until now I've (perhaps unfairly) considered Coldplay kind of a Radiohead-lite, and seeing them live a couple of years ago only reinforced that impression. They were good, but not stunning. I'll leave it at that, because I know I'm already sounding like a horrible Radiohead snob.  So I'm also going to wait until I've heard it, but I do expect we'll have it around the house sooner or later, probably as an iTunes download. .


It's okay, I think I'm a Radiohead snob too.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

jicon said:


> Sorry, Radiohead's music is very distorted and complicated in the recording, and I haven't quite hit the moment where I appreciate their live renderings yet. I'm sure a version of Fake Plastic Trees will sound sound fabulous, but their newer stuff seems to suffer.
> 
> Coldplay suffers a similar issue with complicated song structures. They might also start to sound a bit better live once they quit layering Chris' voice on their recordings. However, I'm sure he could record a mean version of "Something in the Air Tonight".


I've seen both bands perform live on TV and I just wish Thom and Chris would both stop moving around so much when they sing live. I think it really takes away from the experience of it (audio and video). Thom Yorke used to move a lot less on stage - I read that he feels much freer now that he can move more to the music, but it sure changes the sound. Don't get me wrong though, I still think Radiohead is wonderful live! And one of the differences, for me, is that I feel all 5 members of Radiohead are top knotch musicians whereas the other guys in Coldplay seem to just fade into the background.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

iMatt said:


> BTW, those of you who like that good old angsty, cerebral English rock ought to check out The Dears. Not plugging because they're part of the Montreal hype, and I haven't even heard all of their new album yet, but I really like what little I have heard. (The Montreal factor does have significance for me, because there's a sense of place to the music that shines through when listening to it while strolling around town.)
> 
> Here's what's available at the iTMS:http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?playListId=58199769
> 
> You have nothing to lose but $3.96...or just drop .99 on "Heathrow or Deathrow."


I've been meaning to check out more of the Dears. I hesitate because the singer sounds so much like Morrissey, but I'm sure if I heard more songs, I would hear the similaries less...? The second single they put out (can't remember the name of it) reminded me so much of the Smiths' "Reel Around The Fountain" that I was turned off. But I love Lost In The Plot!!
I will try them again soon.

Hey iMatt, are the Hidden Cameras part of that Montreal Hype? What do you think of them?


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

agent4321 said:


> The track that totally reminds me of a Pink Floyd sound is in the track X&Y during the main chourus Martin sing's "You and me are floating on a tidal wave-together- you and me are drifting into outer space…" The guitar riff during that part is very Pink Floydesque.


Ah, gotcha. I can see it a bit there, with all arpeggios in that part and the slide guitar in the beginning it has a David Gilmour thing going on. That end chorus bit totally reminds me of Oasis though (or to be kinder, the parts of the Beatles ripped off by Oasis).



agent4321 said:


> I have to disagree with that statement I think it's the total opposite. If you listen to the songs and the titles of the songs (Square One, What if?, Fix You, Hardest Part) they are more about not being sure about love, life etc...


It's the "I'd be lost without you, don't leave me" kind of love song. Like, "you're Christie Brinkley to my Billy Joel" kind of love song. I think the song "rush of blood to the head" was so heavy and almost seedy, that almost anything is a step back towards syrup. But hey, why shouldn't he be happy?
I have listened to the lyrics and that's where I have most of my issues, but for some reason I found "The Scientist" to be a great twist on the love song and "I will try to fix you" to be leaning further toward the cheese. So far, however, I haven't done better myself, so that's all I'll say 

All in all a good listen, but I can't say it's a step forward for them, that's my opinion anyway.


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

I saw Radiohead's Bends tour at the Spectrum in Montreal and it's still one of my favourite concerts ever. Even then Thom Yorke was a bit anti-social, but at least he stayed behind the mic. That was before they needed loops and stuff to recreate their studio work. It was just a wall of guitar.



Mrs. Furley said:


> I've been meaning to check out more of the Dears. I hesitate because the singer sounds so much like Morrissey...


I'll be seeing the Dears tomorrow night at the Phoenix--they're known to put on a great show too. The guy does sound a lot like Morrissey which is actually what made me buy the album for my wife, then I got into it myself (though maybe if you saw him live you might not make the Morrissey connection as much--he's a black guy with a beard). They put together some great tunes, mixing so much music of the past few decades together. They're a staple in our house now.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Been rockin out to an older album: Fun lovin criminals - 100% columbian


good stuff!


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

Just gave the NEW White Stripes: Get Behind Me Satan a spin and it's not bad, it has a rockabilly twang to it. The Loretta Lynn album Jack produced a while back must have rubbed off on him a bit. 

I'm going to give it another spin on the commute home.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Mrs. Furley said:


> Hey iMatt, are the Hidden Cameras part of that Montreal Hype? What do you think of them?


Never heard of 'em, but my days of taking in a steady stream of unknown bands ended about two or three years ago. As luck would have it, only a very few of the many bands I saw from 1997-2002 are now part of the hype. 

The High Dials (formerly known as the Datsons) were terrific under their former name (kind of a throwback to mid-period Who-style "maximum R&B," Motown influences and all); I haven't yet heard their two albums under the new name. I also saw Les Georges Leningrad once or twice. Wacky, and definitely an acquired taste. 

I guess I never hung around the right venues on the right nights to see the Dears, Stars, Arcade Fire, etc. when they were unknown.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

New Foo Fighters *rocks.* The copy protection on it blows, but once you get (if you get) past that, it's an awesome album.

Out this coming Tuesday.


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

talonracer said:


> New Foo Fighters *rocks.*


I agree with you on that TR. I just got my hands on the new Foos and it's rockin' I haven't listened to the softer CD (disc 2) yet but I'm sure it's going to be good.

The Foos were on Letterman last night did you happen to catch it? They played track 6 on disc 1 "The Last Song" it was excellent


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I've only listened to the second disc once. Too sleepy for my liking, but I will admit it's really good.

Think I'll have disc 1 just blaring as I drive back to BC this weekend!


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

I love the first two FF albums, the third one not so much (though it's OK), and haven't even heard the fourth. So, how does the new one compare to those? Is it as strong as The Colour and the Shape?


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

iMatt said:


> I love the first two FF albums, the third one not so much (though it's OK), and haven't even heard the fourth. So, how does the new one compare to those? Is it as strong as The Colour and the Shape?


Yes it's as strong. 
One By One was average.

This is a double album (as pointed out) and each as it's own flavor. There is more experimentation and arguable their best so far.

www.allmusic.com has a great review if you need more details.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Well, we got our behinds handed to us on the Coldplay/SOAD wager. Coldplay did 105,000 in Canada in first week sales.

Guess there's a lot of depressed people out there!!


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

agent4321 said:


> I'll go out on a limb and predict that Coldplay will do 75,000–100,000 in sales in Canadian sales in the first week


Hey I hit the nail on the head! It even did 5,000 more than I predicted!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I am STILL rockin the new Foo Fighters! So good!

Also got White Stripes today- debating whether to bring it with me for the drive to BC... I think it will wait in Calgary for me. Gotta have good driving tunes!


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

TR, let me know about the White Stripes, I'm thinking of picking up the CD. Driving tunes? Why not take them all with you!! iPod + FM transmitter = driving pleasure.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Carex said:


> Why not take them all with you!! iPod + FM transmitter = driving pleasure.


Heh. Honestly, a lot of times I turn my stereo off completely and just listen to the sweet sweet sounds of my car.

Yes, I have issues. I know.


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

talonracer said:


> Well, we got our behinds handed to us on the Coldplay/SOAD wager. Coldplay did 105,000 in Canada in first week sales.
> 
> Guess there's a lot of depressed people out there!!


Or a lot of easily manipulated ones


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

So I have listened to the new Black Eyed Peas album all the way through a few times now, and while I agree that it is generally not as strong as Elephunk (if only because it's not as consistent), I will say this: Fergie is starting to get less useless. She's not trying so hard this time around, and the music flows a lot better because of it.

Also, "Gone Goin' (featuring Jack Johnson)" is a freaking awesome song.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

talonracer said:


> Heh. Honestly, a lot of times I turn my stereo off completely and just listen to the sweet sweet sounds of my car.
> 
> Yes, I have issues. I know.


 I think I share your issues...


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I picked up the new album from Trevor Hurst, former lead singer of Econoline Crush. His new band is called Hurst (imaginatively enough), album is Wanderlust.

It's really good - of course sounds a bit like Econoline Crush, but just a nice, quick rock album. Sounds really good at ~120 km/hr... or so I have been told.


----------



## nino (May 29, 2005)

*check this cd out*

alexisonfire' first album


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

talonracer said:


> I picked up the new album from Trevor Hurst, former lead singer of Econoline Crush. His new band is called Hurst (imaginatively enough), album is Wanderlust.
> 
> It's really good - of course sounds a bit like Econoline Crush, but just a nice, quick rock album. Sounds really good at ~120 km/hr... or so I have been told.


...and what an intelligent man he is. I always liked Econoline Crush but never to the point of buying an album...but when he spoke, I sat up and listened! And I looked too...he's a nice looking fellow.  I'm glad he's still out and about.
I thought I saw him working in a futon shop here in Toronto once...I guess it wasn't him!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Two albums to suggest:

Sophie Milman (self titled)
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B000637XN8.01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg
A really good jazz album - smooth, sultry and kinda sexy! I'm diggin it.

All-American Rejects - Move Along
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B0009W5JD2.01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg
Wicked album - listened to it back to back as soon as I got it and was really impressed. If you heard their first album, you'll definitely recognize the sound. It's matured a bit, but is still awesome.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Kevin Spacey singing the music of Bobby Darin. It's freakin' great.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

PosterBoy said:


> Kevin Spacey singing the music of Bobby Darin. It's freakin' great.


 That movie was friggin awesome! Spacey out-did himself in that one.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Just got advance copies of two great Canadian acts..

First up is The Trews - Den of Thieves. What a great album. If you liked the first one, or even just the singles you heard off of it, you will adore this new album. It's out this Tuesday.

Next, Our Lady Peace - Healthy in Paranoid Times (available August 30)
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B000A3Z6JC.01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg
Holy cats, one of the best OLP albums in AGES. There's none of the whinyness that Raine usually slips into, instead, he seems to have learned some new vocal style that he uses to great effect on a couple of songs. A brilliant, brilliant album.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Regarding OLP:

Are we talking Clumsy good, or Happiness... good?

Still kind of sad to see their album covers sans Sol.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Uhhh... I'm afraid I couldn't answer that properly, other than to say I bought Clumsy & loved it, and didn't even bother to pick Happiness up.

I can tell you that I've played the new album about 10 times now, and I am still digging it.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Speaking of OLP (err, as I was, a few weeks ago!)..

I'm really excited - I get to meet them this wednesday.


----------



## cheshire_cat (Aug 28, 2005)

Give Cat Power and The New York Dolls a listen. I found them to be really good.


----------



## cheshire_cat (Aug 28, 2005)

tr...I liked Spiritual Machines.

The Arcade Fire is really good too.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Guess I'll plug a hometown boy...

Has anyone heard that song "Bad day" by Daniel Powter? I got the album last week and it is surprisingly good. Kind of in the "maroon 5 meets john mayer" style of music. 

Oddly enough, he's from Vernon, BC. And here I thought the only good things to come out of Vernon were apples (well... and an ex gf..!)

Check it out, tell me what you think.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

talonracer said:


> Speaking of OLP (err, as I was, a few weeks ago!)..
> 
> I'm really excited - I get to meet them this wednesday.


I picked up the new OLP the day it came out and man, is it good. It's nice, too, after their last album was so weak.

I'm annoyed, though, they are playing here tomorrow and I won't be able to go. It'll be the first OLP concert in Vancouver that I've missed since 1998. :S


----------



## tikibangout (Jul 19, 2005)

the Fall of Troy - Doppelganger

I'm not into most emo/hardcore, but this deserves a listen. These guys were only 17 when they recorded this album. Very talented, even if you don't like the type of music.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Interesting opinions about OLP. I heard one of the songs and was not impressed, but others here have given me an excuse to try out the rest. 

Recently picked up Superbeautifulmonster by Bif Naked. I am enjoying it very much!!


----------



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

This is for one of those gray days of the year:
http://www.branfordmarsalis.com/branford/pbuild/linkbuilder.cfm?selection=dn9.9.31


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

*Sufjan Stevens*

I've finally found an album that is interesting enough to distract me from the Arcade Fire album...it's Sufjan Stevens-Come On Feel The Illinoise.
I've heard about this guy for awhile and finally checked out his newest album - it is really, really great.
teeterboy3 and iMatt, I think you might like it.
Great voice, lots of cool instruments, good production (but not over-produced). There is an eerie song about John Wayne Gacy that has been haunting me for the last few days.

Here's the album:
http://www.amazon.ca/exec/obidos/AS...20518/sr=2-1/ref=sr_2_3_1/701-3497133-2277928


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

I've also been listening to Antony & the Johnsons. It's quite dark and sad sounding. It's not something I would go really crazy for, and it's not for everyone, but it's definitely interesting and different.

http://www.amazon.ca/exec/obidos/AS...20896/sr=2-1/ref=sr_2_3_1/701-3497133-2277928


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

http://www.amazon.ca/exec/obidos/AS...24838/sr=2-1/ref=sr_2_3_1/701-3497133-2277928

Damon Albarn might just be my hero!


----------



## iBrodie (Sep 11, 2004)

I have to agree with you all on saying The Arcade Fire, Foo Fighters and Coldplay albums are great. I saw all of them in concert this summer and they all put on some amazing shows!
So being in England right now here are some great albums from over here:








Bloc Party:Such a great album, they have also released a remix of it and that also is well worth a listen too.









The new Franz Ferdinand is amazing if you enjoyed there first one then you will like this one as well, if you thought the first one was too heavy give this one a try as they have mellowed it out a bit









The Futureheads: Great sound, check out Hounds of Love and Decend Days and Nights









Check out It Ended On An Oily Stage


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

iBrodie, thanks for reminding me that I still have to check out Bloc Party - I've been meaning to for awhile.

It Ended On An Oily Stage is a great song!!


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

I am really enjoying the new Gorillaz album. It's kind of like having a new Blur album, only a little different. Feel Good Inc. is so much fun!! I love it all.

http://www.amazon.ca/exec/obidos/AS...76871/sr=2-1/ref=sr_2_3_1/701-3497133-2277928


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm a little hot and cold about the Gorillaz. Some songs I really like. Others I could do without.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Excellent thread and posts here, Friends!
I especially appreciate the descriptions/mini reviews so I know whether I want to check stuff out. And you've given us _lots_ to look into.
Thankee!

EDIT:
On a related note(Hahaha!), if you have fave web radio stations, you may like to post them on the Web Radio Recommendations thread here:
http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=32973


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Metric - Live It Out*

Can't stop listening to this album...










Saw them in concert too last week...amazing! If you ever get the chance to see them, don't hesitate to go!

ilovemetric.com


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Gavin Rossdale (formerly of Bush)'s new band, Institute.

Great cd. I love Gavin's voice.
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B000ALM4EY.01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

Albums I've recently been enjoying...

Eels:
http://www.amazon.ca/exec/obidos/AS...8-1/ref=sr_8_xs_ap_i1_xgl/701-3497133-2277928

Death Cab For Cutie:
http://www.amazon.ca/exec/obidos/AS...8-1/ref=sr_8_xs_ap_i1_xgl/701-3497133-2277928

Sufjan Stevens:
http://www.amazon.ca/exec/obidos/AS...05728/sr=2-3/ref=sr_2_3_3/701-3497133-2277928
(I like his newer one (Illinois) better though)

Jennifer Scott (amazing Vancouver jazz singer - holy smokes what a voice):
http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/jenniferscott4


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I really like the new Death Cab album. 

We received James Blunt (Back to Bedlam) for Christmas. A thumbs up from me and a thumbs down from my wife.


----------



## LaurieR (Feb 9, 2006)

I picked up the newest Imogen Heap album this week. If you haven't heard of her, she had a song on the Garden State soundtrack with the group Frou Frou. Anyway, she did everything herself on this album and it was all done in her little home studio.

If you're into good production, I would recommend this. There are lots of cool sounds and her voice is amazing - like nothing I've heard before. Very original. The only influences I can maybe hear a *little* bit of is the Sundays and Bjork.

http://www.imogenheap.com/

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...f=pd_bbs_1/103-7068407-5718244?_encoding=UTF8


----------



## 32bitJesus (Jun 3, 2003)

PosterBoy said:


> Has Been by William Shatner with Ben Folds. Seriously, just give it a listen if you haven't yet. Don't worry, he's not so much singing, but it's well written and arranged, and also very personal. If nothing else, check out the songs That's Me Trying and Familiar Love, about his daughter and wife respectively.
> 
> Seriously.


This is a FANTASTIC album - I say that carefully, being a music performance major


----------



## LaurieR (Feb 9, 2006)

32bitJesus said:


> This is a FANTASTIC album - I say that carefully, being a music performance major


I love Shatner!!


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

The second the Shatner album came out I bought it. I loved the butchered up 'Lucy in the Sky', and 'It Was A Very Good Year' from moons ago. I thought this album would carry on in the same way.

Was I wrong... Absolutely fabulous album. I end up getting caught up in the music at times, others, I'm seriously listening to Shatner's message. Ben Folds is a genius.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

I agree, the Shatner album is fantastic, smart on many levels.

For you Sarah Slean fans, give Joanna Newsom's The Milk-Eyed Mender a listen. (on a radio guest spot, Slean chose a Newsom track as her music pick.)
Joanna Newsom- harp and vocal singer/songwriter. You'll either love it or hate it. Like Kate Bush on helium, and more.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

The Dears' new album, Gang Of Losers, is fabulous.

iTMS link if you don't want to hunt down a CD: 
http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?id=183105118&s=143455

Review: 

http://www.montrealmirror.com/2006/083106/disc.html

Band site, including a video (haven't watched it) and links to free online listening opportunities and online CD orders:

http://thedears.org

And catch 'em live if you can. There's a Toronto date Sept. 9.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

KT Tunstall's "Eye to the Telescope" is a _great_ album. The only "bad" thing about it is that it doesn't include her live cover version of "Want You Back" by the Jackson 5 (which you can find on the internet).


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Carpark North is a Danish electropop band which I've been quite enjoying for a while now. the album "All Things to All People" is fantastic, with the best song by far being "Human", which has an awesome video.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Indie band "We Are Scientists" album "With Love and Squalor" is a rockin' good time. Check out their video for the song "Nobody Move, Nobody Get Hurt" here, and then go get the album.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

"Oh No" by OK Go. You have probably seen one (or both) of their awesome home made music videos ("A Million Ways" and "Here It Goes Again") on the internet. The whole album (which is their second) is good, my favourite track being "Oh Lately It's So Quiet."

Check it out.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm learning to hate genre pigeonholing. Despite positive press on its release six years ago, I basically ignored this album because I associate terms like "dance", "house" and to a lesser extent "electronica" with music that's either terminally lightweight or downright irritating. And having "Disco" anywhere in the title doesn't help.

Then I stumbled on a copy of Discosis at a moving sale last year and paid a loonie for it. Ripped it to my collection, then ignored it some more. I knew one song -- a great tune called "Speed" -- from an Uncut Magazine sampler CD a few years ago, but for some reason I assumed the rest of the album couldn't possibly hold a candle to it, so I ignored it again. 

Then I gave it a good listen and it turned out to be an eclectic gem that repays repeated listens. "Speed" is still my favourite cut, but there's all kinds of great stuff here, notably the opening track, "Astounded".

There is no genre here. Pop in the best sense, I guess.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Time for some latin flavour in here...



Famous to North American audiences from the "Buena Vista Social Club," here's Ibrahim Ferrer's latest, Mi Sueño

And maybe it's due to my finally gettin around to watching the latest Bond flick (awesome!), but Ferrer's _Cada Noche un Amore_ totally has the recognizable guitar plucking of the Bond theme....


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

...and here's a very nice album from a cool Canadian chick: Serena Ryder










...and here's a review from The Humm


> November 22, 2005
> 
> Serena Ryder in Perth
> 
> ...


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Mika. He sounds a bit like Freddie Mercury, except as one of my friends said, without the substance. Damn catchy though.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Modest Mouse. Just as strong as their Debut Album. Check it.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I don't think I can describe Scissor Sisters. So catchy. Hard not to dance to.


----------

